
Show HN: Blink – an iphone app for creating memes out of screenshots - abreckle
http://blink.am
======
kevinsimper
First I was like, "How does it detech screenshots in other apps?"

Then i was like, ahh, it must look at the images added to the Photoroll :) It
should be added somewhere on their website like FAQ.

I need to try it out!

~~~
abreckle
For those who are curious, we explain a bit more how it works here:
[http://blink.am/help](http://blink.am/help)

~~~
kevinsimper
That gives me a 502 sadly.

~~~
abreckle
Try again now, we had a temporary maintenance outage.

------
scarface74
I don't have a problem with it myself, but I suspect using Location Services
to allow for background processing is against Apple's App Store guidelines.

------
BillBatw2
How is that different from one shot?

~~~
abreckle
Oneshot is great for sharing a snippet of an article via Twitter. Blink is
aimed at everything else, providing a way to share content from any app
anywhere.

------
byjess
So basically Skitch for mobile?

~~~
abreckle
Kindoff...except it doesn't have the standard tools (arrows, text color
customization) that you'd expect from a tool for PM's like Skitch. What you
will find other features that help preserve context (hotlink blink & selective
highlight/crop) and make sharing ad-hoc screenshots faster (blink instant) and
more fun (scalable emojis).

